# Freezing beans



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I drink black filter coffee during the week and only make espresso-based drinks at weekends. This means that my bag of espresso beans can last quite a while. I currently keep them in the freezer and take out just enough beans to each brew, before re-sealing and putting back in the freezer.

Just wondered if this was a good way to go in terms of keeping them fresh as opposed to leaving them out to go stale over a number of weeks? I don't notice any moisture on the beans when getting them out...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't agree with taking the beans out and then putting them back, the air change will ruin them!

Get small seal-able tupperware pots and portion a bag out into whatever you need for each weekend, and then take it out let the beans fully defrost and then just use what you need and reseal but do not refreeze.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you do freeze, make sure they are moisture tight. When taking out of freezer - allow to come up to room temp before opening and definitely don't re-freeze.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

As a matter of interest, why?









They're out of the freezer for no more than 20-30 seconds, so they aren't defrosting before going back in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In those 20-30secs, you're introducing air into the beans. In that air, there is a small amount of moisture. Moisture and roasted beans don't go well together - it degrades them.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

even just opening them to the air for 30 secs, that's a massive temperature change.

Had a friend who used to just use coffee straight from the freezer. was horrible.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not a fan of freezing beans at all as the times I have tried, I found that after defrosting the grind had gone to pot and with some the taste had changed.

Luckily, these days beans never last me long enough to even consider longer storage.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel very strongly about beans being frozen and am dead against it. beans last ages (up to a few months with very little to no noticeable changes in taste) in a cool, dark place in sealed packaging.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on the beans, lighter roasts seem to loose all their taste after 5 weeks or so I find, massive change in taste and the pours look noticeably worse.

Some medium-darker roasts taste a lot better after 3 weeks though.

I'm personally against freezing as well, but if I end up with loads of fresh coffee I do it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I tend to stray away from keeping light roasts for that very reason. I constantly have a steady supply of medium and darker roasts for the shop though which never last more than a week once opened.

Although, that being said, I find that oily dark roasts can be as, if not more tricky to keep for even a short period of time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it takes 4-5 weeks to get through a bag I don't think there's an issue. I do freeze beans when I have too many. I decant them into click lock Tupperware boxes that hold about 80g. I leave them out for about an hour before using and they seem fine. That's just my way.

Other people freeze in the original bag with tape over the 1 way valve. Hope this helps.


----------



## petecrae (May 1, 2014)

Can you freeze in vacuum-sealed food bags?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

petecrae said:


> Can you freeze in vacuum-sealed food bags?


Yep. Just defrost fully before opening, and never re-freeze.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Again though buying small and often is better IMO than buying loads and freezing.


----------

